
Amazon now loads over HTTPS - ivank
https://www.amazon.com/?
======
cjbprime
Pretty huge! This bugged me a lot, given that it's combined with the fact that
WPA is trivially sniffable by capturing any joining handshake (and you can
cause one by disconnecting someone).

